# First time flying this spring



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

So i decided to let out my Iranians for the first time this spring, they were very lazy and did not fly for 2 minutes. It was very hard to scare them of my neighbors roof because as soon as they flew up they would fly right on to the next one. They did tumble though. I flew them last summer for their very first time and got them to tumble, but their plight time was still very poor, and the high of their flight was also. Only a couple of times did they fly up to the pint where i had to look up to see them. 
How long does it usually take them when they start to preform at thier best abilities?

Here is a video of one of the teo that a let out to fly:
http://youtu.be/YFXVTjKMTj4


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

I think they're trying to cut down on the fat they might've put on over the winter. Fly them every chance you get, don't over feed, and they will increase the time and height. I don't know much maybe some more experianced members can help you.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They could be over weight. As far letting them out what I would do given that situation would be to box them up and release them. You don't have to leave the property or go very far. Just 100 yards might get them up and going. Can't promise it will work buts it's worth a try. Sorry things are going so great. You may have to breed you own in the end to come out successful. In which case I would let them out with the others for them to learn unwanted behavior. Feeding your pigeons outside can increase the bond to that area. Just by scattering some seeds around. I don't know if that's an issue though. I have over flagged birds before when I have gotten frustrated and may have one pigeon land somewhere close by. I end it there. Never though have I had the whole flock drop elsewhere.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Well im selling both of the only Iranians that i have, well also i am selling my only two Uzbeks. I will be looking for a good breeder, with a good blood line of birds.


----------

